
Mitochondrial DNA Can Be Inherited from Fathers - barking
https://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/in-huge-shock-mitochondrial-dna-can-be-inherited-from-fathers/all/
======
cruella_deville
i dont see why this is new or a huge shock. its really as obvious as apple pie
contains apples, however once a superstar makes a pronouncement and others
agree it is very difficult for anyone to accept that the paradigm is a grainy
one that requires focus. spermatozoa are loaded with moby quantities of
mitochondria and some do make it into the oocytic cytoplasm in a functional
state. thus there is a paternal contribution to the genetic component of
zygogenesis. the new part has not yet been explored, and that would be what
level of silencing occurs due to maternal cytoplasmic factors interacting with
the paternal Mitochondriome.

~~~
barking
Personally I didn't know previously that a sperm contained mitochondria. (I'd
thought it not to be proper cell whereas the ovum was). Discussions on
heredity at the level I'd be at always said that mitochondrial DNA would
reveal the female line in the way the y chromosome does the male one. So it
was surprising news to me anyway.

~~~
cruella_deville
spermatozoa are like a bargeload of magnetic tape. the dna is packed up in an
_acrosome_ that serves to [in humans] , eject the paternal contribution into
the egg. \--this is pushed around by a flagellating tail that is powered by
numerous mitochondria, most of them burnout, any that make it to eggplasm are
challenged in other ways.

